# In what ways are you eccentric?



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

We all have our quirks.

For instance, I am eating Egg & Onion Matzos (I adore them!) with butter. The salty side must be down and I butter the non-salted side. I also break them up into strips and eat the 'crusts' first (crusts first on sammiches, too). I eat regular crackers the same way, when it comes to toppings -- flavorful side down.

When I eat peanut M&Ms I suck on them until the hard candy shell melts and then the chocolate melts and then I eat the peanuts.

If I have a stray hair tickling my face I cannot sleep until I've removed it.

I'm a bit of a germophobe. Whenever I go out and touch door handles, money carriers at drive-thru tellers, grocery store carts, etc, I use that waterless hand-washing gel, faithfully.

There's more, but I figured I'd start off with these. Tell us yours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

I can sleep anywhere. Subways, Airplanes, that rocky cliff over there, the secluded spot on the floor by the piano.. anywhere.

BUT, I cannot sleep on a bed with crumbs in the sheets. *shudder*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

Also, when I was in College, I was dating this cute fat girl who would open her bag of potato crisps, or snack crackers.. upside down. I loved that little quirk about her, and so I adopted it.

Still do it today. Drives Mrs. Fuzzy nuts, but I open them upside down.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Eccentric or OCD?? You be the judge. 

Whenever I put anything on bread or toast like mayo or butter it has to cover the whole slice crust to crust - it has to.

I have a hard time eating a sandwich cut into triangles because I think a sandwich cut up and down is bigger. (ok that's weird)

If we are having chicken and rice - I have to have some chicken and rice with each bite. 

My feet have to be covered while I am sleeping.

I count my steps wherever I am walking.

I hate wearing shoes so much that I will wear them out to the car - take them off - put them on when we get where we are going - take them off when I can like riding my scooter and leave them off for the ride home.

I have to take a small taste of whatever Wayne is eating.

If you walk up behind me I will jump out of my skin with fright if you touch me even if I know you are there.

I think chewing gum is rude.

There are tons more - but you get the idea.:shocked:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2007)

P'shaw, not in the least! Oh, guffaw, guffaw!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

Eccentric?

Have you SEEN me? 

also: music nerd. 
also also: tendency to talk to myself from time to time. as I put it last night (this morning?) at about 4 am, I let my mind wander, but sometimes it makes its way out of my mouth.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah one more Obesus and I were born on the same day - different year.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2007)

Kewlest thing of all time! Howdy there, birthday partner! :bow:  Oh, the other strange and twisty thing is that both my Mother and my Ex-Wife were born on *July 30th*, but the last two numbers of the years in which they were born ARE REVERSED! AHA! See? I told ya'! 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh yeah one more Obesus and I were born on the same day - different year.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> We all have our quirks.
> For instance, I am eating Egg & Onion Matzos (I adore them!) with butter.



*
Tina:
Hmmm Egg and Onion Matzos now all we need is Gefilte Fish  :eat2: :eat1: 
*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 30, 2007)

I dislike television; I even dislike being in the same room with one, and there are no TV's in our house. This is probably un-American, but I don't care.

My wife and I share our house with four rabbits. Because not all the bunnies play together nicely, the house is divided up like Berlin after WWII, using baby gates to block off each rabbit's territory. The one who inhabits the dining room insists on sharing my bagel every morning: he jumps onto the table, and I have to hold the bagel for him while he nibbles. But first I have to take one bite -- so he can attack it without getting jam on his whiskers.

I own approximately thirty bow ties and wear a different one to work each day. I also wear a hat -- not a cowboy hat or baseball cap -- winter and summer (felt in winter, straw in summer), when I go outside.


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, and I don't like my food to mix on the plate; but like SandieZ, I like to have a bit of each on the fork, like turkey, gravy, stuffing and mashies. 



tonynyc said:


> *
> Tina:
> Hmmm Egg and Onion Matzos now all we need is Gefilte Fish  :eat2: :eat1:
> *


Yum! I agree, Tony!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Kewlest thing of all time! Howdy there, birthday partner! :bow:  Oh, the other strange and twisty thing is that both my Mother and my Ex-Wife were born on *July 30th*, but the last two numbers of the years in which they were born ARE REVERSED! AHA! See? I told ya'!




June 30th 1960 -- buddy!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 30, 2007)

I just recently met my birth mother... I discovered that eccentricity must be hereditary... 

In may ways I'm a complete simpleton. I have never had a checking account, I don't like electronic banking, or cars that have lots of thingies beeping and buzzing, with fobs to unlock the doors (I still use a key to open my car...) I am TV remote illiterate. I can do all sorts of things with computers but remotes drive me nuts. I would rather walk up to a TV, adjust the volume and manually change channels.



Fuzzy said:


> I can sleep anywhere. Subways, Airplanes, that rocky cliff over there, the secluded spot on the floor by the piano.. anywhere.
> 
> BUT, I cannot sleep on a bed with crumbs in the sheets. *shudder*



Same here, I can sleep anywhere (as long as I'm laying down...), I can even do crumbs in the sheets... I absolutely can't sleep with animals in my bed (cats, dogs whatever) or with the sound of an insect buzzing around the room.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 30, 2007)

I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

I can NOT sleep with my feet covered
I may start to drift while laying down in another position but I HAVE to be on my right side when I actually sleep...I'll jerk awake just to get in that position
I wash myself in the shower in the same order EVER time...no exceptions. And, if I take a bath, I STILL take a shower cause baths don't make me feel clean at all.
I have to start the computer in a certain order...close down programs in a certain order...then open other programs in another order.
I HAVE to mix my whole kernel corn with my mashed potatoes and gravy...or I can't eat any of it.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh, and I don't like my food to mix on the plate; but like SandieZ, I like to have a bit of each on the fork, like turkey, gravy, stuffing and mashies.
> 
> 
> Yum! I agree, Tony!




Mmm Yiddische nosh.:smitten: Kneidlach and chicken soup.:eat2: 

Now as to being eccentric and being Susannah, have you got all day for me to list my eccenticities?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.



ix-nay on the ormal-nay O-kay?


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.


This automatically makes you suspect in my mind, FT.  

I cannot sleep in a bed where the sheet is tucked in. Can't do it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> I cannot sleep in a bed where the sheet is tucked in. Can't do it.


If I tried that I'd never wake up with a sheet on me again.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 30, 2007)

I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.



Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh Yoiks and AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 30, 2007)

I MUST sleep with either a fan on or in a very cold room. I'll take both if possibile.

When showering, it has to be shampoo, then soap, starting at the head then down to the feet. No exceptions.

I don't want people hanging around in the kitchen when I am cooking.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 30, 2007)

I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 30, 2007)

I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.

I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that helping?


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.
> 
> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.




 I'm scaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

I am in love with you Free. Come away with me and we shall live like King and Queen of the beach in Tonga. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




FreeThinker said:


> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.
> 
> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 1, 2007)

crazy sticks.



i alphabetize and count words. like, if a sign says "Open Late on Sunday", i immediately alphabetize all letters...aadeelnnnoopstuy...THEN, i count all the strokes in the letters, and add it til i get one digit. "Open Late on Sunday"=2 (29, 2+9=11, 1+1=2). i've done this forever, from like age 5.

i'm weird, i know.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> crazy sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like a cute, much more socially sophisticated Rainman (woman.. )


----------



## supersoup (Oct 1, 2007)

The Fat Man said:


> Like a cute, much more socially sophisticated Rainman (woman.. )



hahahahahahahahahahaa!

sadly no, just a dork!


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> crazy sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Lord. I don't like numbers enough for them to take up that much space in my brain. I did used to do something kind of like that in order to memorize telephone numbers. though.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to drink out of the same coffee cup, if it breaks it takes me forever to adjust to a new one.

When I get up I have to clean and straighten my house before I can work or anything if I don't my day is just shot. 

I can't get in my bed and sleep unless my bed is made.............if I don't make my bed all day, even If I'm getting in bed, if it's messy I have to make it before I can get in it to sleep.

When I'm nervous I touch each of my fingertips 10 times each.

This one drove my son nuts, if I make a grocery list and it's not totally neat I have to rewrite till it is. 

I can go on.........I think my dad passed on his OCD, he had to walk around the house once every morning & evening. He always took his left boot off first even if he let me take his boots off {yes that was the highlight of my day, taking off daddy's work boots for him} I had to start with the left boot everytime.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

When I make sandwiches, I have to make sure the bread is facing the same way it was facing when it came out of the bag.

I count every stair, and will skip a stair if there's an odd number.

In order to fully "wake up" I have to make my leg... spasm I guess is the word. I kinda stretch it, but flex my muscles in a way that make it spasm for a moment. ???

Sleep best with a fan and no tucked-in blankets. If no fan is available, an air filter works good too. Just something with white noise. That comes from my days as a kid sleeping with a humidifier. Thing buzzed so loud, but I slept like a baby with that thing... I miss it. LoL

I cannot cannot cannot watch people mess with their eyes. Rubbing is fine, but if someone pulls out eyedrops or contacts, my eyes water and I get wierded out. Funny though, because I can watch "gruesome" things on television with eyes, or even do some "tricks" of my own with no problem... but Eyedrops, ugh.

Thanks to my brother, I have a "unique" way of sorting my movies. Any movies that have the same actor in it, if I can, get put next to each other... for example: Dead Poets Society next to Good Will Hunting (Robin Williams) next to Rounders (Matt Damon) next to The Italian Job (Edward Norton) next to Planet of the Apes (Mark Wahlberg) and so on... there are occasionally a bunch of movies with the same person in them, so I try to accomidate them as best I can.

And, perhaps best of all... It takes every ounce of concentration for me to do anything when I am in a public restroom and someone else is present. If nobody's in there, I'm fine, but if someone comes in and I'm on the toilet, I stop and wait. TMI? Oh well...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way. I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.
> 
> I have absolutely no eccentricities. I am normal in every way.


And every day, in every way, you're getting better and better......

(Like Inspector Clouseau's boss in the "Pink Panther" movie where he got committed.)


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Sleep best with a fan and no tucked-in blankets. If no fan is available, an air filter works good too. Just something with white noise. That comes from my days as a kid sleeping with a humidifier. Thing buzzed so loud, but I slept like a baby with that thing... I miss it. LoL


Been there, but I'm rather hit or miss with it - it's not required anymore.



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Thanks to my brother, I have a "unique" way of sorting my movies. Any movies that have the same actor in it, if I can, get put next to each other... for example: Dead Poets Society next to Good Will Hunting (Robin Williams) next to Rounders (Matt Damon) next to The Italian Job (Edward Norton) next to Planet of the Apes (Mark Wahlberg) and so on... there are occasionally a bunch of movies with the same person in them, so I try to accomidate them as best I can.


Note to self: Never play 'Six Degrees of Seperation' with Blackjack_Jeeves.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 1, 2007)

> Oh, and I don't like my food to mix on the plate;


Same here!

To get to sleep, I must be on my side, but if I face a wall I always have the weirdest surreal dreams, no matter where I am.


----------



## biggie (Oct 1, 2007)

These aren't eccentricities, honey. 

These are character traits...

Except maybe the onion Matzos thing...now that's eccentric!!

How am I eccentric? Never thought about it before...

-Whenever I leave on a trip, I put my two stuffed dog near the door so they can "guard" the place.

-When I make a peanut butter toast, it has to be slightly burned, and I need to scrape off a bit of the toast when I spread the peanut butter so it mixes all together.

-No matter how hard I try, when someone tells me they are sick, I can never remember what their ailment is when asked about it later.

-A favorite drink of mine consists of putting green mint flavored syrup in milk Not unlike a mint milk shake I guess)

Any other ways I am weird, honey?




Tina said:


> We all have our quirks.
> 
> For instance, I am eating Egg & Onion Matzos (I adore them!) with butter. The salty side must be down and I butter the non-salted side. I also break them up into strips and eat the 'crusts' first (crusts first on sammiches, too). I eat regular crackers the same way, when it comes to toppings -- flavorful side down.
> 
> ...


----------



## mango (Oct 1, 2007)

*I have no sense of smell.

I like to eat with my hands at every possible opportunity.

I'm a messy eater.

I have to have eggs for breakfast every Sunday morning. I usually cook them up in various gourmet styles.
Does that make me an eggcentric??

 *


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

There are so many ways, aI hardly know where to begin, But here's one.

Every morning as I'm getting dressed, I get the pants I wore the day before and pull all the change out of the right front pocket. I form it into a single row of coins in my left hand, lift out all the quarters, and place them in a stack on my nightstand. Then the nickels. Then I move all the pennies to the end of the row, leave five in the row, and put the rest in my piggy bank. (I'm an Elk, and the pennies go to the Elks Crippled Children Fund.) Then I gather up the quarters and nickels, and put everything in the right front pocket of the pants I'll be wearing that day.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2007)

If the wind is blowing directly in my face i can't breathe  I am not house proud by any means BUT my bathroom towels HAVE to be folded in a precise fashion!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 1, 2007)

(p.s.) I hate being at the top of the new page! *fist shake skyward*

I canNOT tolerate, fathom or accept eating with a metal utensil from a tin (or other metal) plate or bowl. It has to be a plastic or wooden spoon or fork. With ceramic or other dinnerware, any utensil is fine, but to even watch someone else eat from metal-on-metal makes me feel like I'm chewing frozen tin foil. 

I need four pillows, all feather-filled and specially arranged on the bed. Of late, at least one has to have a satin pillowcase. Another one is a specially under-filled pillow that I call 'boob', which I clutch to my chest as I'm sleeping. 

I have to wear either sleep pants or bike shorts to bed. Can't stand to have my thighs bare. 

I hate traditional 'American' bed covers, and only sleep well with a Norwegian-style covered comforter called a dyne (pr: _*doo*nah_). 

I have to apply lip balm (usually medicated chapstick, or Aquaphor) before I go to sleep. 

I can't fall asleep or sleep well unless I watch TV in bed. 

In the morning, teeth must be brushed _before _showering. 

I can't watch television with all the lights off. It hurts my eyes. 

When eating tuna melts, I must have full cheese coverage over the tuna and bread. If there's too much of a tuna margin, I see absolutely no point in eating it.

I could very happily eat the same thing for every meal for weeks on end. Haven't done it in a while since I don't think it's particularly good for Emple (I prepare our meals), but I used to do it when I was single. 

I cannot take loud noises. I hate most sound systems (especially ours at home *grumble*), and movie-theater sound is _entirely _too loud.

I suppose this is from living in years before there were easily available plus sizes, but I *always* reach for the biggest size any particular store offers. Even though it usually means the garment is entirely too large for me. 

If I find apparel I like, I feel compelled to buy as many as possible, in different colors. It's as if they're going to suddenly stop making things my size, and I have to be prepared for that. 

Emple, in his kindness, refers to me not as 'high maintenance'... but as _upper-middle maintenance_, lol.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm just a general all purpose eccentric. As a department manager where I used to work introduced me to a visiting VIP..."he is the master of all things weird".

If I had to pick out one oddity that stands out (besides my general appearance) it is that I rock....side to side...kinda like Ray Charles :blink:


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm covered in Super Nintendo themed tattoos.

When possible, I check my e-mail every ten minutes or less.

I have a phone, but never answer it. EVER.

At least twice a week I will dream that I'm in a zombie apocalypse.

This is just a taste....


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2007)

Melian said:


> I'm covered in Super Nintendo themed tattoos.


post pix pls thx


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> post pix pls thx



I'm too chicken...but I'll PM you


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello, my Darling Husband. :wubu: 



biggie said:


> Any other ways I am weird, honey?



Yes. You love me. :kiss2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

OK that's just weird.:doh: 






Wayne_Zitkus said:


> There are so many ways, aI hardly know where to begin, But here's one.
> 
> Every morning as I'm getting dressed, I get the pants I wore the day before and pull all the change out of the right front pocket. I form it into a single row of coins in my left hand, lift out all the quarters, and place them in a stack on my nightstand. Then the nickels. Then I move all the pennies to the end of the row, leave five in the row, and put the rest in my piggy bank. (I'm an Elk, and the pennies go to the Elks Crippled Children Fund.) Then I gather up the quarters and nickels, and put everything in the right front pocket of the pants I'll be wearing that day.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2007)

Clearly you should be stealing his change every night.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 1, 2007)

i love this crazy/weirdass thread!



Dr. Feelgood said:


> My wife and I share our house with four rabbits. Because not all the bunnies play together nicely, the house is divided up like Berlin after WWII, using baby gates to block off each rabbit's territory. The one who inhabits the dining room insists on sharing my bagel every morning: he jumps onto the table, and I have to hold the bagel for him while he nibbles. But first I have to take one bite -- so he can attack it without getting jam on his whiskers.



okay, this is adorable/hilarious 



supersoup said:


> i alphabetize and count words. like, if a sign says "Open Late on Sunday", i immediately alphabetize all letters...aadeelnnnoopstuy...THEN, i count all the strokes in the letters, and add it til i get one digit. "Open Late on Sunday"=2 (29, 2+9=11, 1+1=2). i've done this forever, from like age 5.



Wait, so, how many strokes in an "E," for instance? Just trying to get a read on this. 

Soupy, you must be *hell* at Scrabble, girl.



mango said:


> *I have no sense of smell. *



are you kiddin? 



SamanthaNY said:


> When eating tuna melts, I must have full cheese coverage over the tuna and bread. If there's too much of a tuna margin, I see absolutely no point in eating it.



I agree with this!!

- - - - - - 

A few of mine, erm... 

This is just gnarly, but when I burp and I'm alone and I say words through the burp. Like "helloooooooooooooyesindeedy." [in burp] Sometimes I sing really loud, as loud as I can, but due to years of livin in thin-walled apartments, I sing into my cupped hands. I can't stand doing errands when I have to "double-back" in any way--it's got to be one big, non-repeating loop.

I have endless weird food eccentricities. I call myself a "customizer." I mean, it's gotta be the way you want it, right? My main bete noire are pickles...I don't like them, and I spend my whole life getting them off plates I'm eating off of. Ideally I like for somebody else to remove them, even better is for them not to be there at all because pickles contaminate everything, they do!


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Melian said:


> I'm too chicken...but I'll PM you



That does sound curious. I think you should put pictures up here. Super Nintendo tatoos sound as though they are too eccentric to be kept to oneself.

.............

I'm eccentric, AND PROUD!

And I don't know where to begin outlining my eccentricities.

Today, among other things, I wore a maroon silk scarf and baggy flared trousers to work. One of my students looked me up and down and said "what are you wearing sir?"

I make my teaching notes in Yiddish, (which is written in Hebrew letters), which further adds to my students' perception of me as a weird eccentric. (You have to remember that I live and work in a rough school in the north of England).

I prepare my tea with a fork because it squishes the tea bag so much more successfully than a teaspoon. 

I propose a new kitchen appliance called a teafork. Who would like to be part of the venture?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Clearly you should be stealing his change every night.



Now why didn't I ever think of that. After 16 years I could be independantly wealthy.:doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think eccentric is just a nice way of calling someone weird...


But here are some weird things about me-


* I sneeze when I tweeze my eyebrows- I don't know why. This is why I get my eyebrows waxed every few weeks.

* In my office, I always have to tap the side of a filing cabinet by one of the doors when I walk by. I'm waiting for the day that the filing cabinet is moved and I run into the wall.

* Whenever I eat M&Ms, I group them by color and number. I have to even out the numbers before just tossing them in my mouth.


Go ahead and laugh. I know I already did.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 1, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> i love this crazy/weirdass thread!
> 
> okay, this is adorable/hilarious
> 
> ...


4 strokes in a capital e, 2 strokes in a lower case one.


----------



## SummerG (Oct 1, 2007)

If I can't fall asleep, I have 2 things I do... one is saying goodnight to my body parts... goodnight toes, goodnight feet, goodnight ankles...etc. The other this is counting by 4's... 4, 8, 12, 16, 20 

I plan my route by right hand turns, and like liz, back tracking is a no no. 

I can't stand garnish on my plate. No green on my food please!


----------



## Esme (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got some of the eccentricities already mentioned... like not letting food touch on my plate. I also can't sleep with the closet door open- monsters might get me.  I also don't watch a lot of regular, network television. What I do like, and will watch almost obsessively, are real-life crime programs like _Cold Case Files _or _The New Detectives_.

I guess my biggest quirk is a deep-seated impatience with improper use of the apostrophe. Every time I see it used incorrectly, I flip. Maybe that's more of a pet peeve though. *shrugs*

One thing I do that a lot of people think is eccentric is treat my dog like he's a person. He's my baby boy and I treat him as such. :wubu: 

I will also read cookbooks with as much enjoyment as I would a novel.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

I do the 'always wash in the same order' thing in the shower. In the bath, it's not a habit yet.

My left stocking goes on first, and my left shoe on first, too.

Another one here who has to put lip balm on before sleep. I keep it on the shelf above my bed -- Burt's Bees brand.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> I do the 'always wash in the same order' thing in the shower. In the bath, it's not a habit yet.


Working from the top down isn't an eccentricity -- it's an efficiency!

For drying as well as for washing.



Tina said:


> My left stocking goes on first, and my left shoe on first, too.


I tend to put my left shoe (or boot, more often) on first. Upon noticing this, I made a point of doing it the other way for a few days, but that seemed even more eccentric than just doing it the way I normally would.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

Heh. I tried it, too. It felt unnatural.


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> [*]I hate traditional 'American' bed covers, and only sleep well with a Norwegian-style covered comforter called a dyne (pr: _*doo*nah_).



Dyne is a great invention, why dont more people use it? You can use a light dyne in the summer and a heavy one in the winter. It really hugs your body so it wont land on the floor.

Not to be rude or anything, but do Americans really say "doonah"?
I'm sorry, but in that case LOL, it doesnt sounds near as we pronounce it
Not at all!


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, so what makes it so much better than the average comforter?


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> Okay, so what makes it so much better than the average comforter?



you use that? I googled it and it looks just like a dyne. What 
I thought americans only used sheets/blankets

American version:
http://www.pompy.com/p/bedding/gallery/large/bedding01.jpg

European version:
http://www.bobyggogbolig.no/Articles/Misc/images/seng.gif


----------



## Britannia (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate milk chocolate.

I cannot stand having my shoelaces flopping out of my shoes, or having my socks wrinkly.

I can't sleep unless my breath tastes good.

I have a very big complex with smelling nice - I carry deodorant, perfume, and scented lotion with me EVERYWHERE.

I hate body hair.

My water always has to be just-above-freezing.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I cannot stand having my shoelaces flopping out of my shoes, or having my socks wrinkly.



*Perfect match.*



Britannia said:


> My water always has to be just-above-freezing.



*Totally incompatible.*

brrr...


----------



## Ash (Oct 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i alphabetize and count words. like, if a sign says "Open Late on Sunday", i immediately alphabetize all letters...aadeelnnnoopstuy...THEN, i count all the strokes in the letters, and add it til i get one digit. "Open Late on Sunday"=2 (29, 2+9=11, 1+1=2). i've done this forever, from like age 5.
> 
> i'm weird, i know.



I don't alphabetize, but I count letters in sentences. I also spell words out in my head after I say them or after I hear them. 

I cannot sleep without a fan blowing in my face (though I've learned that it's not as uncommon as you'd think). 

When I write notes to people, my handwriting has to be absolutely perfect or I'll crumble the note up and start over. If I cross the A in my name too high or too low, I have to start over. 

I've been known to try on 6 to 8 outfits in the morning before I decide what I am going to wear. It's all based on my attitude for the day and how I feel I look on any given day.

When my alarm clock goes off in the morning, I have to hit the snooze at least 3 times. I set my alarm at least 1/2 hour ahead of when I really need to get up just to allow for this. 

I wear my simple little claddagh ring 24 hours a day unless I'm showering or doing dishes. If I take it off to shower or to do dishes, I think about the ring the entire time it's not on my finger. And it has to be put on correctly, on my right ring finger with the heart pointing outward.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 2, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> *Perfect match.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I live in Arizona - Tucson.

Anything less than 33 degrees doesn't do anything for ya.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

susieQ said:


> you use that? I googled it and it looks just like a dyne. What
> I thought americans only used sheets/blankets
> 
> American version:
> ...



The American version is just a blanket. We use comforters, too, as well as comforter covers.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 2, 2007)

Also: nothing pwns more than plain rigatoni (sp?) noodles.

If I have sauce on them, the sauce has to be room temperature and in the middle of the noodles (not smothered or stirred into the noodles), with the noodles piping hot, and I dip each noodle into the sauce pool.


I'm actually doing that right now


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Dyne is a great invention, why dont more people use it? You can use a light dyne in the summer and a heavy one in the winter. It really hugs your body so it wont land on the floor.
> 
> Not to be rude or anything, but do Americans really say "doonah"?
> I'm sorry, but in that case LOL, it doesnt sounds near as we pronounce it
> Not at all!



When I was a child, learning the word from my Norwegian father, it sounded like "doonah", but yes - the real adult pronunciation is different, but harder to convey without sound. 



Tina said:


> Okay, so what makes it so much better than the average comforter?


Traditional American comforters are sometimes very light and fluffy and until the last 20 or so years, it was more common that they were fiberfilled. Dynas are a bit heavier (though, not uncomfortably so) with channeled feathers so that they hug the body, and as SusieQ said, they're sold in summer and winter weights, as well as different sizes for different beds (there's even an infant version - so cute!). They are also meant to be used with dyna covers (or 'treks', as I remember them being called), which are full envelope-like fabric covers the dynas are placed into. The treks are removable and washed just like regular sheets. The nice thing about it that I find very different from American bedsheets is that you're not tucked in and tied down, lol. There's much more air circulation and freedom of movement with dynas. 

When I was a child, dynas were very unusual in the states, and I remember having friends come over and stare with amazement at the 'puffy thing' on my bed. It's not so uncommon now, thankfully (buying from Norway is ridiculously expensive!) and we can even get different weight dynas and dynatreks from our local Target.


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> When I was a child, learning the word from my Norwegian father, it sounded like "doonah", but yes - the real adult pronunciation is different, but harder to convey without sound.
> 
> 
> Traditional American comforters are sometimes very light and fluffy and until the last 20 or so years, it was more common that they were fiberfilled. Dynas are a bit heavier (though, not uncomfortably so) with channeled feathers so that they hug the body, and as SusieQ said, they're sold in summer and winter weights, as well as different sizes for different beds (there's even an infant version - so cute!). They are also meant to be used with dyna covers (or 'treks', as I remember them being called), which are full envelope-like fabric covers the dynas are placed into. The treks are removable and washed just like regular sheets. The nice thing about it that I find very different from American bedsheets is that you're not tucked in and tied down, lol. There's much more air circulation and freedom of movement with dynas.
> ...



At second thought. I guess that some of the population would pronounce the word as ”doonah". How you talk in Norwegian vary a lot from where you live. 

A Norwegian father  …how cool is that
And you can get dyner and dynetrekk from Target? yey!

jeg er norsk


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if these qualify as eccentricities, but I will bite:

I have to sleep in cold air with some form of white noise (AC, box fan, air pump from aquarium, etc.). Thunderstorm CDs were a fave for a while as well, until some idiot decided to put it to music.

In relation to the above, I get hot at home when the internal temperature is more than 75 F. Makes it difficult when the nerd cave (naturally about 71F in the basement) gets warm from the heat of all the PC fans and the entertainment center.

I eat french fries, Cheetos and cookies from smallest to largest. The longest one always has the best chance of escape.

I use easily 2-3x as many baby wipes on a poopy baby butt than everyone else I know. This is mostly a knee-jerk reaction to the Christmas Augmentin Disaster of 2003 (which I won't elaborate on now except it's kind of like the tidal wave of blood scene from The Shining but you just have to replace the blood with baby diarrhea). I envy the mommies who can clean an ass bomb using every spare micrometer of a single wipe. Babies cured my overall germphobia but doodie still bothers me.

When I clean my bathroom, I use an old toothbrush around the bottom of the bowl. There are likely things that grow in or around a toilet seat that will make Captain Trips look like a headcold someday.

I read the Bible and the dictionary cover to cover when I was 14. It was a boring year. 

I love books, tv shows, documentaries and movies about apocalyptic disasters, plagues or other events which have wiped out civilizations (e.g., Pompeii) or could wipe out the human race. It appeals to my latent misanthropy, but mostly it's about seeing how the survivors can rebuild everything just to fuck it up all over again.

My mother loved colored plastic coathangers and would coordinate the hangar with the item of clothing which adorned it. I still catch myself to this day doing that absentmindedly, as I was chastised if I mismatched. Putting a black shirt on a white hanger makes my eye twitch uncontrollably.

I have to shower or bathe at least once a day. I develop the most unhealthy sense of grossness about myself if I don't. During the summer, I may end up showering 2-3 times a day. Smelling nice is a priority for me.

I still love Legos. I have plans to sell a kidney to get the Limited Edition 36" Millenium Falcon coming out in a few months, but I may change my mind.

I have an 18" tall Spider-Man action figure with 67 points of articulation. I try to change his pose every 2-3 weeks just to keep everyone on their toes. The theme for this Fall is Kama Sutra.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> [*]When I clean my bathroom, I use an old toothbrush around the bottom of the bowl. There are likely things that grow in or around a toilet seat that will make Captain Trips look like a headcold someday.



Reference to Captain Tripps from my all-time favorite apocalyptic novel "The Stand"? If so, howdy to another Stephen King fan


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 2, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Reference to Captain Tripps from my all-time favorite apocalyptic novel "The Stand"? If so, howdy to another Stephen King fan



You would be amazed at the number of people who find that book to be one of his worst. All that build up for the Finger of God and Miss Jane Pittman. In some ways it did fall prey to what I consider the "Koontz Phenomenon," but overall it was an amazing novel.

I also remind detractors (calmly) that for all the literary accolades, Return of the King had the same pathetic denouement, considering the Eagles could have just FLOWN Frodo and Sam up to the Crack of Doom to drop the Ring in.

As Stephen King says, "It's the tale, not he who tells it".


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2007)

Adore The Stand. Read it three times. The first one twice and the unabridged version once. The first time I read it, I was sick, and I had every lesser symptom, so it really creeped me out. 

Admiral, when growing up, I regularly read the dictionary as if it were a novel. Yes, I was a weird child. :blink:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> Adore The Stand. Read it three times. The first one twice and the unabridged version once. The first time I read it, I was sick, and I had every lesser symptom, so it really creeped me out.
> 
> Admiral, when growing up, I regularly read the dictionary as if it were a novel. Yes, I was a weird child. :blink:



Tina, I have lost count of how many times I've read it. 

And yeah, the 1200 page build-up to what is essentially a whimper of an ending ... kind of disappointing, in a way. But what a journey it was, getting there!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> Admiral, when growing up, I regularly read the dictionary as if it were a novel. Yes, I was a weird child. :blink:


When I was in high school, I was voted the guy with the most colorful vocabulary. I could not letter in this subject, nor did it get me laid. I have a feeling that being voted as the guy with the most proboscidean genitalia would have been better for me overall.

No, I cannot pick up peanuts with it. The salt is rather irritating.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 9, 2007)

I've slept with the radio on since I was a kid.

If i'm not at home, a radio must be found. When I was younger I would listen to a talk radio station that played old time radio shows and mystery stories. Now I listen to all news.

I adore snug cotton tennis socks. I wear them to bed. I wear them to the beach. I DO NOT LIKE the feeling of anything on my feet like dirt or sand or floor. Ha.

My parents think i'm weird because I know a lot about many things. I'm the master of none. Cliff Clavenisms.

I LOSE it if somehow pickles or pickle juice gets on me. That goes with mayonaise and relish too. I feel my skin crawling. Raw tomatoes gross me out as do mushrooms. Like really gross me out.

I've never been on a plane. Eccentric, maybe not. Unusual at my age..definitely.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Some of those are kind of unusual. Then again, usually I don't like my food to touch each other on the plate and I hate certain types of mushrooms (usually in the jar) because they squeak on my teeth, so who am I to talk?


----------



## Britannia (Oct 9, 2007)

What I don't understand is why people think cooked mushrooms (like when in a turnover) look like cancer.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 9, 2007)

I had never eaten a banana before I was 19?


----------



## Aurora1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I require a cool, dry room for good sleeping. I usually have the air on all year round. 

I can't sleep well on anything less than at least 200 thread count sheets...it's just a weird thing I've developed. 

I have a hard time drinking my martinis in anything but a proper martini glass...well...most of the time. haha 

I have to shower absolutely every day and before I go to bed...if I don't I feel so out of sorts! 

I cannot stand to watch stupid sitcoms without any trace of realism to them. 

I will not go near or order fish from any restaurant or establishment that does not specialize in it or is guaranteed to be fresh....I'm not a big fish eater anyway...but I get really grossed out and worried for people that might order fish at say like the diner or something. lol 

I will not drink or even put milk in my coffee without smelling it really well first. 

wow...I guess the list could go on and on....yeah...I'm a little nuerotic


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine:
1. Must sleep with a fan or in a cold room. But I have to have a blanket or sheet covering my feet and most of my face.

2. Food can't touch.

3. Eat cereal with juice instead of milk.

4. Put chips on sandwiches and most recently in soup.

5. I'm obsessed with fake hair.

6. I'm constantly moisturizing my lips and hands.

7. Nickelodeon is my favorite and most watched channel.

8. I rock back and forth at night to make myself sleep

9. Must have music or the TV on in order to fall asleep

10. Must chew gum at work.

11. Must use hand sanitizer after getting off the bus, train or cab.

12. Looking at picture of chromosomes FREAK ME OUT!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah...I got issues.


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 9, 2007)

I have to have my legs and feet covered when I sleep even in the summer

I memorize numbers all the time, I can't help it, license plates, phone numbers, I still remember all my old numbers including credit cards.

When I was in high school, I was a whiz at shorthand(stenography), I had a 99 average. To this day, when I look at words, I write them in shorthand in my head. I don't even think they use shorthand anymore...lol. 

I can't stand the noise of someone chewing or smacking their lips, it drives me insane(this I can thank my father for)

I have to sleep with a fan on(for the noise)


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, people who slurp their food drive me nuts, Denise.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 9, 2007)

I cannot stand to hear someone crunch into an apple. Cannot. STAND. IT. That crunching noise makes me nauseous, and I have to leave the room if I can hear it. :blink:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 9, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> When I was in high school, I was a whiz at shorthand(stenography), I had a 99 average. To this day, when I look at words, I write them in shorthand in my head. I don't even think they use shorthand anymore...lol.



Boy I am so jealous! I never thought I'd need shorthand, but I am constantly in situations where I'd find it useful. Especially interviewing people! Wish all the time I took it--you never know when it's gonna come in handy.


----------



## BBWQueen33 (Oct 15, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I MUST sleep with either a fan on or in a very cold room. I'll take both if possibile.
> 
> When showering, it has to be shampoo, then soap, starting at the head then down to the feet. No exceptions.
> 
> I don't want people hanging around in the kitchen when I am cooking.




Definately have to sleep with the fans on. It's a must. Can't get to sleep without them, or else it's a very sleepless night. Have been known to take a small fan with me on road trips for the hotel/motel rooms.


----------



## Bafta1 (Oct 20, 2007)

BBWQueen33 said:


> Definately have to sleep with the fans on. It's a must. Can't get to sleep without them, or else it's a very sleepless night. Have been known to take a small fan with me on road trips for the hotel/motel rooms.



I live in Not-So-Great Britian - All I need to do is sleep with a window open and the cold air simply pours in. (And sometimes the rain too)... What joy to not need fans...

Who am I kidding, I'd absolutely LOVE to live in a place that was warm.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 20, 2007)

1. I cannot eat peanut butter and jelly together. If I want both for breakfast, I have two pieces of toast--one w/ the PB and one w/ jelly. I will eat the jelly one completely before starting on the PB.

2. I can't sleep without some kind of cover. If it's really warm, a light sheet is OK, but I MUST HAVE that sheet.

3. I do have a light case of OCD; before I leave the house to go to work, I have to check that the oven knobs are turned off, toaster and coffee pot are unplugged, and that I turn the heat and/or AC down. Sometimes I check each one up to three times.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

Gosh - I'm impressed by the level of compulsion here. I thought I was OC but I kneel before the presence of my masters. 

Compulsions:

 check for car keys at least 4-5 times after getting out of car

wipe hands with handiwipes several times after all public transactions - shopping, banking, pumping gas

manually lock car doors everytime I get in car (and my car has auto door locks)

constantly checking bread loaves for mold spots


----------



## bexy (Oct 20, 2007)

*i cant lie facing the same way in bed for more than 10 mins so i count in my head how long ive faced left, then face right, count 10 mins, then turn left again, and do this till i fall asleep.

i have to have my feet covered in bed.

i sleep with a teddy bear, even on holiday, and if im hugging my boyfriend i make him hug the teddy bear until its his turn to hug me (ie when i turn over).

i cant eat with a door open so if we sit down to dinner the door has to be closed first.

i cant drink right to the very bottom of a cup of tea i leave about an inch, this is because my mum used tea leaves growing up so even though i use teabags now i still seem to think there will be leaves at the bottom of my cup!!


god we're an odd bunch lol

xoxo bexy*


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2007)

Bexy, the teddy bear thing cracks me up. How does your boyfriend feel about that?


----------



## Aliena (Oct 20, 2007)

I too have a unique way of showering. When I get in I rinse a certain way, after which I ritually wash and condition my hair. (I even wash them a certain way with certain massaging techniques and movements) 
Then comes the floofyball with grapefruit scented dial (always, ALWAYS antibiotic soaps in this house) and I start with the neck, working my way down to my bosom, followed by the midsection, leading down to my...legs, and feet. 
I shave along the way, if needed, and then rinse off. (Working from top to bottom)

Once all that is completed, I brush my teeth (yes, in the shower) and then wash my face with a nice firming facial scrub. 
I have a ritual of getting dried and dressed too, but I'll spare y'all from the details.


2) My house has to be cleaned a certain way as well as kept a certain way too. This has taken me a long time to train the DH exactly how it must be, but he's finally gotten the hang of what is expected. 

3) There is a bottle of antibacterial soap at every faucet and washing hands is one of the most important things one can do in this household. Don't let me run out of Dial hand soap, I'll go mad!

4) Im pretty methodical in my thinking. I have play and replay in my thoughts, which have either served or undo my purposes. 

5) Green tea with natural organic honey only please. 

6) Thats all I can think of, but I'm well certain there is more about me that's eccentric. Does being neurotic count?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2007)

There are a million things that can happen to "ruin my food" and lawd is it bad if that happens.... such as having no salt or dressing or not cooked EXACTLY right

I must sleep on my side and then move onto my stomach with a pillow under my left arm....it's a sleep pattern I can't stop no matter how sleepy I am

I go crazy if the house isn't picked up - I literally get anxious and lose my mind about it. 

I love doing the laundry....and I usually don't mind doing dishes. 


I'm very pleased when the person I'm seeing/dating gets to know my habits- and I love it when they know what I like to eat without asking. It makes me feel special or loved in some odd way......


I always want to be told I am pretty by my significant other or bf....I get insecure if they don't tell me often enough :blush: 


Sometimes......I really effing hate my hair but always chastise myself for it...after I "punish myself" by running a brush through it very quickly and making my scalp hurt and pulling some of it out. I have been working on not doing this anymore.


I tend to start feeling really guilty over my children sometimes...for no good reason really.....just a type of anxiety I think.


I have to always check to see if my car keys are in my pocket book when I get out of my car...even after I watch myself put them in it and remind myself out loud that I'm doing it


----------



## bexy (Oct 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Bexy, the teddy bear thing cracks me up. How does your boyfriend feel about that?



*Lol he has gotten used to it now Tina and is the one buying me the teddies to hug these days!! ima going to take a pic of him hugging a bear one of these days and use it for bribery lol

xoxo*


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't use it to bribe him, just post it, I wanna see. 

Sounds, cute, really. I'm sure he'd rather cuddle you than the bear, though.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 20, 2007)

when eating a burger and fries I ALWAYS eat the fries first. Same goes for eating a sandwhich and chips, chips go first.

I can't sleep with the closet door or the bedroom curtains open, not for any reason anywhere. 

I can't lay in bed with my boyfriend face to face. When we are laying there talking or just cuddling or foreplay its all good but when it comes time to go to sleep one of us has to turn over. He can turn over with me spooning him or I have to turn over and have my back to him. No face to face sleeping for me! 

I constantly crack my knuckles and I do them in a specific order and have to do each knuckle the same number of times.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Adore The Stand. Read it three times. The first one twice and the unabridged version once. The first time I read it, I was sick, and I had every lesser symptom, so it really creeped me out.
> 
> Admiral, when growing up, I regularly read the dictionary as if it were a novel. Yes, I was a weird child. :blink:



I have been too scared to pick up that book for that very same reason. As a kid everytime my dad would read the book he ended up sicker than a dog and I wasn't willing to get sick just cuz I wanted to read a book.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2007)

Ella, I have to say that I was sick _before_ reading the book, so it didn't make me sick. Still, that made it much creepier.


----------



## Risible (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, my routines, or eccentricities if you will, mostly revolve around bedtime and sleeping habits. We have those nice TempurPedic mattresses and I get a little anxious at the thought of sleeping in a strange bed without them. We even have the knock-off memory foam mattresses in our RV.

I have a couple feather pillows that I've had forever. They're pretty thin, but, oh so soft, and just right for folding up and scrunching into a ball. I take them with me on vacation.

I need a cool room to sleep in, but I don't like having the a/c on. I hate using the a/c at night; it makes me feel smothered. In summer on warm nights I'll take a plunge in the pool, open both bedroom french doors and turn the whole house fan on high, along with the ceiling fan on high. Ah, just right.

I can't stand having my feet covered at night. Of course, I live in a warm climate, but the thought of wearing socks to bed just freaks me right out.

I sleep with both my dogs and sometimes kitty. They're pretty OCD themselves, you know. They have their territories on the bed, all worked out amongst themselves. The problem is that kitty likes to sleep by my feet and he's very cranky when I accidentally nudge him. He'll usually give a warning hiss, but a couple times he's clawed me, then sprinted into another room before I could throttle him.

Without exception, I go to sleep on my right side. I tuck the puppy, curled into a ball on his right side, into my armpit with his long ear draped over my outstretched right arm; it's kinda like sleeping with a teddy bear, only better.

My other thing is I require a steady application of lip balm - Rose's. And I hate, hate, hate when my hands are dirty.


----------



## Canonista (Oct 20, 2007)

People standing over my shoulder watching what I do. Being a big guy even their winter boots aren't much protection when I "accidentally" push my chair back and run the rollers over their toes.

Seriously. Being watched CLOSELY triggers the "fight or flight" mechanism in my brain.


----------



## Canonista (Oct 20, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> when eating a burger and fries I ALWAYS eat the fries first. Same goes for eating a sandwhich and chips, chips go first.
> 
> I can't sleep with the closet door or the bedroom curtains open, not for any reason anywhere.
> 
> ...



I could be your twin. Can I be the evil one?


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 21, 2007)

I've never really counted my eccentricities, but here's a few.

When I was a kid, I ALWAYS used going to the bathroom as an excuse for putting off washing the dishes for a few minutes. Now, I actually have to use the bathroom anytime I have to do a large amount of dishes.

I have less of a mental filter in conversations than most people, and things I might say tend to get me labeled as a weirdo by people that don't know me.

I absolutely cannot stand it when people write things like "what r u doing nex sat?" I'm not a Nazi about spelling everything correctly, but I have standards about this.

When I'm in stores I sometimes will fix messy displays. Comes from working in so many stores myaelf.

Also, when I was little, for some reason if something got put in my ear (Q-tip, dropper) I would start to gag uncontrollably until it was removed.

Just a small excerpt of the strangeness that is me.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like to retract all entries I made referring to my eccenticities.

I'm not rich enough to be 'eccentric'.

I'm just weird.


----------



## Friday (Oct 21, 2007)

Antibacterial everything for home and office drives me nuts and has since it was invented. If it only kills 99.9% of bacteria, it's just making sure the strongest ones are left to breed the next superbug. Soap and hot water works fine.

I don't like the taste of sugar. My Mom's solution to getting us to eat things we didn't like when we were kids was to put sugar on or in it. Since I moved out on my own I put sugar on nothing. The sugar bowl lives in the back of the spice cupboard, only to be seen when there is company. If it wasn't for baking, there probably wouldn't be any in the house.

If it was socially acceptable I would wear garlic for perfume. It is my favorite smell.

My checkbook must balance to the penny.

No light in the bedroom when sleeping. None. Spent a bundle on black out shades but I think it comes from nearly 30 years of swing or graveyard work.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't like my clothes to match. I like to have at least one thing that is the "wrong" color, or texture, or whatever to kind of throw the outfit off just a tad...but it makes me happy 

I HATE umbrella's. It is just easier to get rained on than to keep holding, adjusting, finding an umbrella. And I like to get rained on, so it works. But umbrella's are just stupid. 

My cat gets her own plate of food at dinner time.

I only shower every three days, or when my hair starts looking like it needs shampooing, or if there is an event or occasion that is happening..which ever comes first. (I wash the important stuff every day, I just don't feel the need to take a shower every single day of my life)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Not sure if these qualify as eccentricities, but I will bite:
> [*]I love books, tv shows, documentaries and movies about apocalyptic disasters, plagues or other events which have wiped out civilizations (e.g., Pompeii) or could wipe out the human race. It appeals to my latent misanthropy, but mostly it's about seeing how the survivors can rebuild everything just to fuck it up all over again.





TraciJo67 said:


> Reference to Captain Tripps from my all-time favorite apocalyptic novel "The Stand"? If so, howdy to another Stephen King fan





Tina said:


> Adore The Stand. Read it three times. The first one twice and the unabridged version once. The first time I read it, I was sick, and I had every lesser symptom, so it really creeped me out.



You guys mentioned how much you like *the Stand*. There is a new novel out by Cormac McCarthy called *The Road*. This book won the Pulitzer Prize & the National Book Award. The story is about a father & son wandering across burned American after the apocalypse. They have nothing left but each other & a pistol to defend themselves against robbers that stalk the road. The father and son journey from coast to coast in search of something they can hold on to - hope. McCarthy shows the worst and best humans are capable of in the face of total devastation. (Quoted from book jacket)

It's out in paperback now too.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 21, 2007)

moore2me said:


> You guys mentioned how much you like *the Stand*. There is a new novel out by Cormac McCarthy called *The Road*. This book won the Pulitzer Prize & the National Book Award. The story is about a father & son wandering across burned American after the apocalypse. They have nothing left but each other & a pistol to defend themselves against robbers that stalk the road. The father and son journey from coast to coast in search of something they can hold on to - hope. McCarthy shows the worst and best humans are capable of in the face of total devastation. (Quoted from book jacket)
> 
> It's out in paperback now too.



I read it while I was in Malaysia, M2M. It was the most ... distressing ... book that I've ever read. I could so identify with the father, and with the dilemma that he faced towards the end.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good one, moore. It really creeped you out, eh, Traci?

I'm reading King's Lisey's Story now.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 22, 2007)

Three more that I thought of... When I clean my LEFT ear when a q-tip, I have to cough. Not my right. Just the left.

I cannot wear shoes without socks on. If I do, I almost always have to shower.

Related to that, I have specific shoe requirements for what I wear. I dislike wearing tennis shoes with jeans, and avoid it when I can (my hiking boots are the primary jean-feet). When wearing shorts, it's almost always my tennies, unless I feel brave and go with my sandals (which, were it not for my fashion-conscious g/f, I would wear with socks too).


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

I will name just a few as there are so many

When eating dinner, I hate for wet food to touch dry food and make it go soggy.

Like Sandie, I too have to cover the whole slice of bread from corner to corner and like Tina, I always eat the crusts first and keep the middle til last.

When it comes to chips with dips I cannot stand to share with a double dipper, that is just so wrong.

Like CAMellie, I too cannot sleep if my feet are covered and will always go to sleep on my right side. I like high pillows and a light duvet even during the coldest winter months.

When friends visit me they might sometimes pick up something of mine and put it back down just a wee bit to the side of where it was originally, I will have to put back in the exact place asap, no matter what they say or how they feel about it, mostly they just laugh and call me "monica".

I don't drink hot drink's, maybe a hot chocolate twice a year but thats it. The rest of the time I drink sparkling water and if its cold or with ice then its even better.

There are many many more but seriously do not want to scare people, I think most of mine are more OCD rather than eccentricitie's and my friends and family agree. :shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I can't lay in bed with my boyfriend face to face. When we are laying there talking or just cuddling or foreplay its all good but when it comes time to go to sleep one of us has to turn over. He can turn over with me spooning him or I have to turn over and have my back to him. No face to face sleeping for me!
> 
> I constantly crack my knuckles and I do them in a specific order and have to do each knuckle the same number of times.




I'm really funny about the spooning and bed position too

I do that same thing with my knuckles...I have also recently found out that I do my "finger count" where I run my thumb up and down each side of my fingers and "count to eight" when I am angry, insecure or fibbing out of anxiety. (On a flat out lie, I get still and look people right in the eye )


----------



## krystalltuerme (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine aren't so much OCD as everyone else's, but I have funny little quirks. 


I use an old manual typewriter for anything creative that I write

I can't drink my coffee with anything in it. It has to be completely black, and the stronger it is, the better. Starbucks' coffee tends to be too weak, so I'll have them put a shot (or more) of espresso in the cup and then fill it up the rest of the way with coffee. (The funny part is that they always ask me if I want room in the top, and I always get the funniest looks when I say no.)

I cannot stand the idea of multiple speaker systems for devices in the same room (this comes from several years of working as a live sound tech). My computer, my other computer, my roommate's computer, the stereo, the ipod dock, and both electric guitars (his and mine) all run into a mixer which outputs to a nice pair of speakers.

I always have camera and film with me (I have a digital camera, but I like old-fashioned darkroom work a lot. I develop all my own film and print my own pictures).

I have a black hoodie with the Hylian Shield on it and crossed Biggoron swords behind it. I wear it everywhere. I have a T-shirt with a Zelda heart meter on it too. I'm a true Zelda dork.


----------

